
The rise of the citizen developer: assessing security impact of online app gen - godelmachine
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/07/02/the-rise-of-the-citizen-developer-assessing-the-security-impact-of-online-app-generators/
======
godelmachine
Makes me wonder, which is the best selling citizen app in the market?

